# Building a Milking Stand



## blackfoot-colombian (Feb 2, 2013)

What do you look for in a milking stand?
(I have Nigerians.)
Id like to build one. 

Do you build it high enough to stand to milk or lower and sit? 
What do yiu use to keep your doe in?

Bare with me, I'm new to milking. I never cared to even try after a few attempts which I either had a foot in the bucket or they spilled it. 

Are any photos available?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

check the barnyard bonanza section for topics and pictures.

I like to sit and milk so the stand is made for that. plus if the doe falls off she doesnt hang herself since she is close enough to the ground to stand on her hind legs if necessary.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I built mine from the Fiasco Farms website plans. We did use 2 x4's instead of what was used for plans.Works great....you sit and milk. I THINK it works for dwarfs....better check though as I have bigger gals.

here's a link

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

I looked over several sets of milking stand plans before I built mine. I finally used the ones in the free e-book at this blog: 
http://scroungeman.blogspot.com/p/free-e-book.html

What I like about these plans is its all made from 2x4 lumber along with one 2'x4' piece of treated plywood. 5 or 6 2x4s a piece of plywood and some wood screws is all it takes and the plans are very simple.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I also used fiasco farms plans, for the headgate portion. The platform we used plywood, and 2x4's painted a heavy gloss so I can wash off.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I built my own stand for my ND's. I framed the base with 2x4's and used 1x12's (what I had on hand) as the platform. 1x4's and a 1x2 make up the headgate. It's worked GREAT for me... but my girls are easy milkers. The headgate would need to be stronger if they ever tried to resist. I basically just looked at different designs, then incorporated parts of each, based on what I had on hand - didn't cost me a dime. I'll try to figure out how to post a pic later.  I built it low and placed a couple cinder blocks on the ground behind it, which is what I sit on, and the goats use it as a step up to the platform.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is what we have we just sit on a bucket or the stand next to the goat. and it works for babies tall enough to stand on. If the goat falls off if they are tall enough they just stand there and if they are short then the stand is so light that it falls with them and does not hurt them if it falls on them because it is so light. as long as the horns of the goats horns are not like  ---------- ---------- Then you are fine. But no matter how long up they are they still fit. !
!
!

Pretty easy to make that is an idea of what you might want i don't really have measurements but if you just look at the design you can use what ever measurements you want according to what you like.


----------

